# P040300 EGR Valve error, looking for reasonable fix



## Funnycar2020 (Jul 17, 2020)

Good evening All,

Unfortunately during a trip abroad the amber engine warning light went on. The car was driving fine, but we stopped anyways and received road assistance who said it was the exhaust system. The light disappeared, and we drove on for 4 hours and the last 2 hours the engine light was on again. The car was driving normal, and the light disappeared. Next day I went to the local Audi dealer and the diagnostic machine said: P040300 Magnetic valve of exhaust system not properly working. The light disappeared again, and the car is functioning as normal. But I have to replace the valve says Audi. I have been enquiring at garages for a EGR valve replacement, and I am receiving quotes from 900 to 1200 pound.... I was hoping anyone knows a garage for less.. I also understand this is a very tricky operation so say audi, especially on a (tdi) quattro.. Still I was hoping someone knows a garage in and around London who can help me out?
I am so disappointed sight  ... The car drives just fine 

Thank you all!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Audi will just replace it rather than look for poor connections etc This may help.
wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16787/P0403/001027
Whats you actual location?
Hoggy.


----------



## Funnycar2020 (Jul 17, 2020)

Thank you Hoggy for your response! Indeed, I have spoken to Kwik fit London and Audi London for a quote and they both said just to replace the Valve and they would charge me min 1000-1200.
Im currently on vacation in Amsterdam. Audi Amsterdam said just go back home to London and get it replaced. As I have no loss in power or performance they said just carefully drive back to London.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 4 rings in Dartford is well recommended on here & should be much cheaper & perhaps cure without replacing.

http://www.4rings.co.uk/?fbclid=IwAR1c7 ... x11Xdv_YIw

Hoggy.


----------



## Funnycar2020 (Jul 17, 2020)

Good evening Hoggy,

Amazing, wauw i'm so grateful thank you!
I will give them a call immediately tomorrow morning.
The car is driving very good, and has no power loss or any complaints hence it was a bit puzzling for me...
The valve replacement bill was 930-1200, if i can save 40% I would be very happy!
I cant wait to get it fixed and keep the TT going strong!
Many thanks again .. I will let you know what comes on out of it


----------



## Funnycar2020 (Jul 17, 2020)

Good evening Hoggy,

First off, thanks for the amazing referral. The 4 rings lady was very nice and I have booked a EGR replacement in 10 days, for 40% less at least.
After the engine light appeared Saturday, no mechanical faults have happened to the car. I just came back from another (test) drive and it has no power loss and drives perfectly. The orange engine light is still on. But because I have had experienced no consequences and the car drives very good, I wonder if it is the EGR valve and not some sensor issue( or something else).. Audi Amsterdam said, no this is not a sensor issue but they were very lazy as they just said just go home to London and fix it later.
The problem is that the engine will have to be taken out to reach the EGR, to spot a sensor fault or anything EGR related.
I just feel there is nothing wrong with the car as it performs as usual.
What do you think I can do more to find out what is wrong with it. Yes, the read out clearly says: P040300. But I have not experienced any issues. Last Saturday I drove 4 hours from Bremen to Amsterdam, and 3 hours with the light on. I have carefully tested the car the last 4 days, nothing is wrong.
Do you have any extra thoughts on this....?

I have attached the Audi Amsterdam readout
behind the error it says in dutch P040300: MagneticValve of the exhaust circulation malfunction( 010101 active/static)

Thank you!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Couple of questions:

1.) Can you tell us which engine you have? The engine code would be helpful; (e.g. CDMA, CEPA, CFGB, etc.)
2.) When you take it in for repair, can you get some pictures of the old part. That would be really helpful as a future reference for other Forum members who may encounter this problem.

Just a bit more info to your question on the fault code:

You can look up fault codes on the Ross Tech website. The easiest way is to Google "Ross Tech XXXXX" where XXXXX is the fault code. I've copied/pasted the results below from their website.

The information "010101 active/static" is a bit deeper down the rabbit hole. This is binary data about how the valve is functioning. Each value 0 or 1 has a different meaning depending on it's position in the measuring blocks.

If you want to check these fault codes yourself, you'll need an OBD reader like OBDeleven or Ross Tech VCDS. You can read about both of these devices in the Knowledge Base.

Once you know which fault is being reported, what the fault codes means and which parts are most likely involved, you have a number of options;

● Use the Forum Search function for "N18" or "EGR" valve and see what other posts come up and how it was resolved -
*EGR Valve *
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1878993)

● Go into the Knowledge Base and look for your engine's workshop manual to get an idea if this is a DIY repair -
*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829

● Find a reliable/trustworthy mechanic and have a discussion about this and what it will take to resolve the problem.

If you decide the repair is something you want to DIY, without an OBD device, you will not be able to clear the fault code. When a simple part fails and triggers a dash light to come on, once you replace it the dash light goes off; (e.g. burned out light bulb). However for this component, I believe there's an Adaptation involved, which means you will need an OBD device to complete the repair and clear the fault.

From Ross Tech -

*16787/P0403/001027 - Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) Valve (N18): Malfunction*
*Possible Symptoms*
Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ON
Rough Idle Speed and/or Engine stalling
Loss of Power
*Possible Causes*
Fuse(s) faulty
Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) Valve (N18) faulty
Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) Valve (N18) stuck/faulty
*Possible Solutions*
Check Fuse(s)
Check Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) Valve (N18)
Check/Replace Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) Valve (N18)
Check Measuring Value Blocks (MVB)


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I had to have my EGR valve replaced a few years ago.
The expense is due to the labour charges as the drive shafts on a quattro have to be disconnected at the front to gain access to the EGR valve! I kid you not!
For a front drive only TT the labour charges are a third of that.
I told my garage that that was a design fault by Audi as earlier engines had the valve easily accessible at the back top of the engine bay and could be replaced DIY in half an hour tops.
I asked for and got a discount but still £1000.


----------



## Funnycar2020 (Jul 17, 2020)

Good afternoon All,

Thanks for all the help and very knowledgeable answers!
I have driven back from Amsterdam to London, 6 hours drive with the orange engine light on for 2 hours and it went excellent.
There were no performance problems, great fuel usage and further no issues. I carefully brought her home.
Next week a new valve will be placed for a very good deal at 4 Rings in Dartford!
Hopefully all will be fine then.... 
Its just such a lame thing as I have not noticed anything wrong with it, except for that light...


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Funnycar2020 said:


> Its just such a lame thing as I have not noticed anything wrong with it, except for that light...


FWIW, here is a brief article on the benefits of an EGR valve:
http://www.tuneruniversity.com/blog/2012/05/dont-block-or-remove-the-egr-valve-its-saving-you-money/


----------

